# Jr Gent II is being discontinued-What will you use



## Fish30114 (Oct 17, 2017)

The Jr Gent II has been my go to pen for two piece screw together pens for a long time now- it has come to my attention that the JG II is being discontinued, I am just interested in what pen you folks would look at to replace the JG II. I recently saw a stainless offering from Signature Pen Supply called the shakespeare, which looked pretty good---I would like a plated option as I like gunmetal/black titanium and chrome choices--don't care a lot for gold stuff, but do one occasionally just to round out the color selection I have. I like the stainless stuff from LaserLines, but they have gotten to the point that they rarely have anything in stock.

All input advice is welcomed.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 17, 2017)

I hope this isn't true but if so I will just use one of the other Jr sets that has the same tube sizes so I don't have to replace my bits and mills,  like the jr.....majestic, morgan, Aaron, triton, etc.   Ed and Dawn have many in that size and class at exotic blanks.


----------



## Jplupercio_CSUSA (Oct 17, 2017)

You're right the Jr. Gent II is on close out, We have switched suppliers. The Jr. Gent II has been replaced with the Artisan Jr. Gentlemen's Pen.The only thing that has changed is are the treads for the cap and end cap, All of the tube sizes and bushings are the same as the Jr Gent II. The most significant change on  the new kit is you now get a Postable and Non-Postable end cap, and if you want a Fountain tip you can buy a Fountain Tip conversion kit. I will post a like to the new Jr. Gentlemen's pen 
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/2/6909/Artisan-Jr.-Gentlemens-Rollerball-Pen-Kit?term=106085


----------



## Silverado (Oct 17, 2017)

JP are these New Kits made by Dayacom??

Sorry question answered on the site ,Thanks


----------



## mark james (Oct 17, 2017)

This has been my favorite kit to do custom finials.  I hope the dimensions for the top blank finials are the same, and can be punched out easily...  Hope you guys are looking out for your customers...


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 17, 2017)

JP, I did in fact buy a bunch of those particular pens--I'm glad to hear you say there are few differences--is this pen going to be continued in your inventory?


----------



## Dale Allen (Oct 17, 2017)

I was told by a tech support person that they are simply changing the way the kit is configured.  He said they get so many calls from customers who want to convert them to a FP that they have decided to change the parts.  It will now come with both the postable and non-postable hardware and he said it will be an easy conversion to the FP.
Not sure how that will be done.
I'd also bet it will cost a bit more.


----------



## mark james (Oct 17, 2017)

Dale Allen said:


> I was told by a tech support person that they are simply changing the way the kit is configured.  He said they get so many calls from customers who want to convert them to a FP that they have decided to change the parts.  It will now come with both the postable and non-postable hardware and he said it will be an easy conversion to the FP.
> Not sure how that will be done.
> I'd also bet it will cost a bit more.



That may be good...  Not opposed to change .


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 17, 2017)

Dale Allen said:


> I was told by a tech support person that they are simply changing the way the kit is configured.  He said they get so many calls from customers who want to convert them to a FP that they have decided to change the parts.  It will now come with both the postable and non-postable hardware and he said it will be an easy conversion to the FP.
> Not sure how that will be done.
> I'd also bet it will cost a bit more.



Looks like you buy the FP conversion kit and simply replace the rollerball tip with the FP tip. Will cost about $10 to convert.   But now you can give a convertible pen to you customer - they choose whether they want to use it as a roller or fountain!  Sounds like a good move by CSUSA!


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 18, 2017)

Tough part is that to make a fountain pen using the new style kit, we'll need to invest in the $10 additional parts when we may have only wanted a fountain pen anyway.  Having a conversion kit is fine, but I could have a rollerball and fountain pen in my display and convert between them if needed.


----------



## Jplupercio_CSUSA (Oct 18, 2017)

yes we will continue to carry the Jr. Gentlemen's pen made by Dayacom.


----------



## Talltim (Oct 18, 2017)

It does seem like a considerable price increase if you want the fountain kit. 

I do like the dayacom part. Their kits are usually well made. 

But life is full of decisions and options.  

I just made our first triton kit and thought it felt solid with a very nice clip.    A little smaller than the gent 11.  Will give everyone a fair look over before deciding.  

I wonder if the plan is to head this way with the statesman eventually?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 19, 2017)

You are correct that the Triton is slightly shorter, using the provided brass tubes.

You CAN modify the kit by using a longer brass lower tube (or stock "junior" tubes) and change the spring if making a rollerball.  No change in mechanics is required for a fountain pen.  The Triton is a very, very similar pen!  Worthy of consideration!

We offer the triton in Black titanium-platinum combination--I believe this is still exclusive to Exotics.  Take a look!!


----------



## zig613 (Oct 19, 2017)

Talltim said:


> I just made our first triton kit and thought it felt solid with a very nice clip.    A little smaller than the gent 11.



FYI, you can switch out the lower barrel tube of the JR Gent II with the Triton to make the Triton the same overall length of the JR Gent II.  

"I see Ed beat my post"

Wade


----------



## Talltim (Oct 19, 2017)

Ed is a fast one.  

Actually I was very pleased with the smaller size of the triton and had been considering pairing it with a Jr gent and calling it a His and her set.

I suppose it might be even better as a pair with one triton with a "Jr" tube and one with the regular shorter tube.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 19, 2017)

Put the fountain pen in the longer pen and no mechanical changes will be required.


----------

